# Help me pick a collar for Nina



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

My girlfriend and I can't decide. To the best of my knowledge,these collars are all from an GoPITBULL paid advertiser bacause I found them through clicking on an ad box here, so I don't think I'm breaking any rules here. I won't post any links but you might want to click on the ad if you ever see it here at GOPITBULL. if an admin tells me it's OK, I'll post the link.
Anyhoo...

...They have the sickest collars for bitches!

Ok, we will be buying one, she is not old enough for them yet, but we don't care, we will wait.

Ok, so this is Nina as of last week.









*Collar #1 " Queen Of Hearts"*









*Collar #2 Gladiator Arctic White*









*Collar #3 Hound Collar*









*Collar #4 Gladiator Fuscia*









We are honestly stuck between all four equally.

*... and please feel free to post a photo of something thats on your doggy's wish list! I'd love to see more goodies, especially if they're collars.*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a fan of spikey collars it gives the dog a sterotyped agressive look lol I voted for the queen of hearts because she is a lady=)


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like the Queen of Hearts. I like the spike collars but ooolalalala. That Queen of Hearts is classy.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the Queen of hearts. 

Nina is looking very pretty!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

voted queen of hearts. I hate spiked collars and I think black and pink would be perfect on her!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, I didnt think so many people would be respectfully opposed to the spikes. I wouldn't get one for my Rottie, nor would I buy a black one, I just feel with light blue or pink its cuter, kind of like baby motorcycle jackets or something ( by the way, I don't like baby motorcycle jackets). 

I love everyone's opinions though.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I like the Queen of hearts.
> 
> Nina is looking very pretty!!


...your making her blush.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Number 4 definitely! Would look great on her!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the first one fits her personality


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Not a fan of spikey collars it gives the dog a sterotyped agressive look lol I voted for the queen of hearts because she is a lady=)


I am not a fan of Any Bully Breeds wearing spikes .. My says is they are MADE for poodles to look tough > LOL

I say the Queen of Hearts ..... On her blue collar the collar will pop


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*pink spikes*



geisthexe said:


> I am not a fan of Any Bully Breeds wearing spikes .. My says is they are MADE for poodles to look tough > LOL
> 
> I say the Queen of Hearts ..... On her blue collar the collar will pop


the pink one with spikes would look pretty nice on a poodle.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I like spikes both my dog and cat have spikes collars lol. The heart one
is very nice but I llike the pink studded one too, tough call.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Honestly I picked the baby blue one because i think the color compliments Nina very well.. However I chose it real rash like and thought about how I hate spikes too. It feeds the pitbull stigma, wether people know how good of a dog you have. So my vote I think would have to be changed to the first collar. I'd almost see if you could get that same one with baby blue in it instead


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Honestly I picked the baby blue one because i think the color compliments Nina very well.. However I chose it real rash like and thought about how I hate spikes too. It feeds the pitbull stigma, wether people know how good of a dog you have. So my vote I think would have to be changed to the first collar. I'd almost see if you could get that same one with baby blue in it instead


That would be awesome because I think that color works well on her. I just don't like the spikes. Baby blue or even lavender would look great on her.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

3 or 4 is my vote
I would say 1 but I highly dought you want to be walking a dog with a girly collar


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i say you get this one


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Honestly I picked the baby blue one because i think the color compliments Nina very well.. However I chose it real rash like and thought about how I hate spikes too. It feeds the pitbull stigma, wether people know how good of a dog you have. So my vote I think would have to be changed to the first collar. I'd almost see if you could get that same one with baby blue in it instead


if i could get the first one in baby blue in place of the black, this thread would never have existed, i like your style.

im seriously enjoying and appreciating everyone's additional input.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*sweet.*



cEElint said:


> i say you get this one


...that is pretty nece, simple, elegant, yet with just a little bit of bling and a whole lot of attitude... nice. i see you know what site it is, that actually was on thelist also, but was voted out eventually by my girl and I, but very reluctantly, I also didnt want to make a long poll/thread, so I kept it at that 4.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm not familiar with those collars, what's the link? If it's an ad that was located at the right, top or in the middle of the forums then it is not affiliated with Gopitbull, but just a paid sponsor from our hosting company.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the Queen of hearts and the Baby Blue.
I don't use spikes only because I would probably get stabbed with them.
I don't feed into stereotypes, if I did I might as well live under a rock.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i say you get this one


That one is nice too I love that the D ring is on the back  Very nice.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> Not a fan of spikey collars it gives the dog a sterotyped agressive look lol I voted for the queen of hearts because she is a lady=)


 Same here. LOL I actually picked out that collar for my girls too, but they only make it in 2'' and I am not thrilled with them being so thick. I prefer 1.5'' so didn't get it.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i voted for the queen of hearts one!
i don't like spikey collars and that one is just great! i want one for my girls!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i see you know what site it is


nothing the properties from the pictures wont tell me.. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I absolutely love number 1 queen of hearts. That would look great on my dog! lol

Helena had a hot pink spike collar as a puppy. It was nylon and only about 3/4 of an inch wide with maybe half inch spikes.. no biggie looked really cute since she was a lil puppy.

BTW Nina is beautiful!


----------



## Kryptik (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok LOVE the Queen of hearts.....where did u find these collars? Been looking, and I like these.


----------

